
Cloud-based monitoring for scripts, jobs, apps and batches - bdavid_tex
http://www.pushmon.com/cms/
======
bdavid_tex
Hi. We're releasing a free, cloud-based monitoring solution for scripts,
scheduled jobs and batches. PushMon is unique since existing hosted monitoring
solutions check public facing services. It instead waits for URL "pings" and
if the URL is not called on schedule, an alert will be sent. Say you have a
database backup script that runs every 5 AM in the morning. If the backup
script runs successfully, let it call the PushMon URL. If the URL doesn't get
called because cron doesn't run properly or if the script fails, an alert will
be sent by 6 AM. We're wondering what you guys think. Feedback much
appreciated. Thanks!

~~~
bdavid_tex
You can use the invite code "HackerNews_tp".

